# Serious ash split!



## heppernic (May 9, 2020)

Crazy!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

heppernic said:


> Crazy!


How did... that shouldn't... did you divide by zero?

Welcome to Cigar Forums either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I told you to leave Jack Burton alone. Now Mr Miyagi is coming after you.


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

So funky.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thats one for the books!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

crocogar 

J.


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

This one certainly did not, held together like a champion.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @heppernic. Hope you don't split!:wink2:


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

H. Upmann Half Corona with a nice ash!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Romeo Allones said:


> This one certainly did not, held together like a champion.


It would seem that cigar ash has Peyronie's disease....not sure what the cure is for it .....maybe Clinton had a limited edition of cigars made during his tenure at the White House........:surprise:


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Cigary said:


> It would seem that cigar ash has Peyronie's disease....not sure what the cure is for it .....maybe Clinton had a limited edition of cigars made during his tenure at the White House........:surprise:


Ha, cure is burning off the slow side more quickly. :wink2:


----------

